# Conference Ridesharing?



## usafmedic45 (Jan 31, 2011)

What would everything think of starting a thread (or threads) to help folks going to the various conferences find other members who are going as well?  Given how much the price of gas has shot up, an "EMTLife carpool" might be a great idea to help encourage people to look for conferences to go to as well as be able to afford to go.  

The conferences I definitely plan on attending this year are:
-National Collegiate EMS Foundation Conference, Philadelphia, PA.  25-27 February 2011
-Society of Michigan EMS Instructor Coordinators Conference.  4-6 March 2011, Traverse City, Michigan
-Michigan Society for Respiratory Care Spring Conference. 29-30 March 2011, Dearborn, Michigan
-North Dakota EMS Rendezvous Conference.  Bismarck, ND 7-9 April 2011.
-Timberline EMS Conference. 21-23 April 2011 Mt. Hood, Oregon 
-Wisconsin Society for Respiratory Care North Region Respiratory Conference. 26-28 April 2011. Wisconsin Dells, Wisconsin
-Canadian Society of Respiratory Therapists Conference. 9-12 June 2011, Quebec City, Quebec, Canada

Any comments?


----------



## Jon (Jan 31, 2011)

Great idea - if it works, so much the better!

I live in the Philly region - so not THAT much help with ridesharing. But I know the city, and would gladly meet up with you and buy you a beer (assuming you're of age ).

I'm doing EMSToday, and will be down there super early for a pre-conference. If anyone wants a ride from Philly, hit me up.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 31, 2011)

> But I know the city, and would gladly meet up with you and buy you a beer



I'm of age (turned 30 in December) and that sounds great.

If anyone is headed to any of the conferences I mentioned, either from Indianapolis or somewhere along the route, feel free to message me.  I promise not to bite. LOL


----------



## medicRob (Jan 31, 2011)

I usually attend critical care and trauma conferences in Vegas, but I always fly to them. 

If I attend any that I am driving too, I will more than gladly take on a passenger and buy them a beer.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone from Indiana, Ohio or Western Pennsylania going to the NCEMSF conference at the end of this month?  I'm debating whether to fly or drive and if I choose to drive, I would greatly prefer to have someone to ride along with me.  The conference is $90 for non-members and comes with plenty of continuing ed.  http://www.ncemsf.org/about/conf2011/fees.ems


----------



## medicdan (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm coming to NCEMSF, with about a dozen friends (co-workers), but coming from the north, sorry! Can we try to arrange a meetup, unofficially with other EMTLifers?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm all for it.  I haven't decided what presentations I'm attending beyond the aeromedical controversies and tourniquet ones.  Shoot me a PM and we'll figure something out.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great idea, and I've stuck this thread so that others can find it easier.  I would like to suggest that this thread only be used for announcing what conferences you are going to (preferably with a link to the conference), and that any members interested in ride sharing work it out via PM so that it keeps the thread cleaner and more useful to those looking for a ride share.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 16, 2011)

Critical Care Transport Medicine Conference  April 3rd - 6th....

I'll be flying there..

Anyone already have a hotel room?


----------



## Jon (Feb 17, 2011)

Anyone else in for NCEMSF - PM me


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 1, 2011)

Anyone going to the Society of Michigan EMS Instructor/Coordinators in Traverse City this weekend?


----------



## Lucy212 (Mar 19, 2011)

*Absolutely*

I think this is a great idea. I recently attended a conference up in Nyack, NY and luckily was able to obtain a ride with another EMT friend of mine. If not, I would have had to do a plane, train, automobile kinda trip to get there...

Carpooling sounds great and that would just increase the interest and possiblity of EMS workers to attend the conferences since this makes it a  little easier to get there. 

I'm in! B)

~ L

P. S. Are there any upcoming EMS conferences here in the Tri-state? NY, NJ, CT?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 19, 2011)

Are there any in western New York period?  I am in need of an excuse to get out there since I have to interview a veteran of the WWII medical unit that I am writing a book about.  B)


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 19, 2011)

Updated conference list:
-*Michigan Society for Respiratory Care Spring Conference*. 29-30 March 2011, Dearborn, Michigan
-*North Dakota EMS Rendezvous Conference. Bismarck, ND 7-9 April 2011.* (flying out, but if anyone wants to meet up at the conference let me know)
-*Wisconsin Society for Respiratory Care North Region Respiratory Conference*. 26-28 April 2011. Wisconsin Dells, Wisconsin
-*Canadian Society of Respiratory Therapists Conference*. 9-12 June 2011, Quebec City, Quebec, Canada  (flying out, but if anyone wants to meet up at the conference let me know)
-*Idaho Society for Respiratory Care Conference*.  19-20 May 2011, Burley, ID (flying out, but if anyone wants to meet up at the conference let me know)


Likewise, if anyone knows of local conferences in need of speakers or just in the planning stages please let me know.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 19, 2011)

I know a couple of us have been discussing going to EMS Expo in Vegas this August.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 20, 2011)

Anyone going to The Michigan EMS Expo? I'd be willing to take on a passenger, split the gas, or even just meet someone there for a drink afterwards. 


http://www.emsexpo.com/ 


It's about two hours from me I think.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 20, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Anyone going to The Michigan EMS Expo? I'd be willing to take on a passenger, split the gas, or even just meet someone there for a drink afterwards.
> 
> 
> http://www.emsexpo.com/
> ...




I had been a speaker there for the past couple of years but this year they scheduled the dang thing the same weekend as another conference that butts up against a WWII reenactment I want to attend, so no joy on that one.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 26, 2011)

*Bonnaroo 2011*

Hey guys and gals,

I am working Bonnaroo this year and if you are in East/Southeast Tennessee and want to ride up with me, just PM me. I will be going a day early and be leaving a day late, but otherwise its all good. You can even bring your vehicle to my place and leave it there while we're gone, as I can promise you it will be safe and sound on my property. Just a side note: I will be bringing my camper, so if you got food or whatever and want to cook you'll be free to use it. It just aint big enough to comfortably sleep anyone but me and my wife.


----------



## Lucy212 (Apr 29, 2011)

*NYC Conference*

Hi everyone,

There's an EMS Conference coming up on May 15th here in NYC. Will anyone be attending?

~ Lucy


----------

